# I would like to introduce Lola Sparky and Rocky Bird :)



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

This is Lola, I think this bird likes camera, stayed fluffy lol

This is Rocky Bird, he is the agressive one. His fluff went down when i took his picture. He is in timeout for a while cos he bit Lola in the face, and hurt him/her a little. Lola is fine, and still likes Rocky tho.









I loveses meh tiel babies ^^

Can anyone confirm their types from these pictures please?
Thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Pretty birds! Lola is a male normal grey. Does Rocky bird have black or red eyes? Red eyes mean he/she is a lutino and black eyes mean he/she is a clear pied.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Both are beautiful.  So cute.


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

black eyes on Rocky ^^
and thanks I loveses them both soooo much


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

If Lola's a boy, won't he have an identity crisis with the name Lola?  Although if anyone remembers the old song "Lola," there's a line that goes "girls will be boys and boys will be girls, it's a mixed up, muddled up, shook up world except for Lola ..."


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute are they both very vocal? If they beak bang and do heart wings I would say they are both boys  Lola is a boy for sure, though


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi and welcome! You have lovely tiels.


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

Siobhan said:


> If Lola's a boy, won't he have an identity crisis with the name Lola?  Although if anyone remembers the old song "Lola," there's a line that goes "girls will be boys and boys will be girls, it's a mixed up, muddled up, shook up world except for Lola ..."


hahaha that was the song his owners named him for!
cos they didnt know.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> They are very cute are they both very vocal? If they beak bang and do heart wings I would say they are both boys  Lola is a boy for sure, though


Rocky is occasionally, occasional vocal birdie. Lola even less so. No beak bang or heart wings tho.



cinnamon said:


> Hi and welcome! You have lovely tiels.


Thank you!


----------



## zohie (Apr 3, 2010)

Rocky Bird is beautiful! Hah! Love the cheeky expression on Lola in that first pic


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

beautiful birds!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2010)

zohie said:


> Rocky Bird is beautiful! Hah! Love the cheeky expression on Lola in that first pic


yeah lol he seems to be saying "oh yeah, another picture bring it on cos im mr cooooool" xD

Rocky is having more and more progress, the more we handle Lola, the more _he_ wants to be handled.
Rocky is 'Mr. I Am Gonna Take Your Fingers Off If You Even Think About Looking At Me.' but yesterday, he was watching Lola at the mirror (Unfortunately, Rocky doesnt really know anything about being a Cockatiel, really...) however Rocky seemed to not mind my hair touching his feathers, and he forgot to pay attention to me touching his back and... and... _and_ I snuck a kiss onto his wing ^^
delayed reaction on his attempted bite back and hissing spree, he seemed more mad at hisself cos he liked it.

oh... question: can tiels have nature valley granola bars? the crunchy kind.
am curious, cos my kids wanted to share, and i said not until I know for sure.
Thanks!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

be autiful birds!!!!!!


----------

